# Modifiers with ECG, EEG



## Partha (Jul 7, 2009)

*Capital BCBS is denying following services for want of modifiers:
93041 Rhythm ECG, 1-3 leads
95951 Monitoring for localization of cerebral seizure focus by cable radio
93268 Wearable patient activated Rhythm ECG

Suggestions will be greatly appreciated!*


----------



## thall451 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Bundling issue*

I took a look a these codes billing together and it looks to me like you will need the modifier 59 on the 93041 as it is a component of 93268. I have access to Customcoder.net via my job, so I took a peek. They have a tool that allows you to "validate" codes billing together so you can see what issues come up.  It doesn't tell me which modifier, but since it's a bundling issue, I'm sure you need the modifier 59.


----------

